# Fatties Sweet & Hot



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My kids kayaking class got rained out so we went to the GSP to fish.
But Mother Nature decided to straight up storm, so home we went.

Rather than just do nothing I made Fatties, one Hot and one Sweet.
And the kiddies made English Muffin Peanut/Apple Delights for dessert.

Hot
1# Thick cut, Smoked bacon
2# Hot Sausage
Onions/Green Pepper
Hillbilly Gunpowder seasoning
Garlic powder
Pepper Jack cheese
smoke/indirect heat or bake at 275'-350' till internal temp of 165'-170'


Sweet
1# Thick cut, Applewood bacon
2# Maple sausage
Honey Ham
Provolone cheese
Apple Wood rub
Brown Sugar Bourbon rub
smoke/indirect heat or bake at 275'-350' till internal temp of 165'-170'


Dessert
English Muffins
Peanut butter
apple slices
Sugar/Cinammon mix
Butter
Spread muffin with peanut butter, layer apple slices, cover with sugar/cinammon and top with a big pat of butter.
Bake at 350' till sugar butter starts to melt together, then broil to caramelize (careful not to burn)


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

They all look great! Dang, now I'm hungry! Well done!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

pictures made me smile thanks


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man....if I could just get you and Paymaster together for a cookoff....that would be my waterloo!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man those look great!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. 
The picture of the kids is awesome also.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Where can we find the Gunpowder seasoning?
Looks amazing...gonna try this for the holidays.
Thanks!


----------

